

American Inequality in Six Charts - ttunguz
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2013/11/inequality-and-growth-what-do-we-know.html

======
beauzero
Not a fan of CAP but that is something everyone should see. Way to similar to
the peak of 1928.

